# 2x2 advanced advanced methods



## Erik (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all,
I need a bit of help of you guys. Lets say I'm in a position on the 2x2 where I got RR/OR on top and when doing z2 it looks like this: OO/RO how many position are there for the rest? I might make a new method with this. Also I've been searching for 2 step solutions for 2x2. I already know how to do 1. But I can't find any other 2-step solution (so far) which is as fast (with about 150 algs). Do you guys know any other 2-step solution for 2x2 or any other ideas?
Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## Athefre (Oct 11, 2006)

A NMCMLL method could be fast. It's 2 steps and maybe 15 moves. 83 cases to memorize.

Example:

Scramble: U' L' F2 U2 F2 L R U' D2 B R' B2 D2 U' F D R U F L' R' D U' B' F'

Solution: 

Step 1: Connect two corners on left of D and right of D; F'U'R2U'R2

Step 2: Solve U corners and adjust all corners; RU'L'UR'U'R2

Of course this can be simplified to F'U'R2U'R'U'L'UR'U'R2.


----------



## Erik (Oct 12, 2006)

This is a nice idea. Only 15 moves is a bit too many. This is only like a tiny bit faster than Guimond. Thx for sharing thoughts though!


----------



## Athefre (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh, 15 moves was for if you use yellow/white on L/R every time. Less if you use any color. Maybe someone better would know the move count.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think that method would be really good if you can recognize LL fast. The move count depends on how much you practise, it's not just the method...


----------



## Athefre (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johannes91_@Oct 13 2006, 11:20 AM
> * I think that method would be really good if you can recognize LL fast. The move count depends on how much you practise, it's not just the method... *


 lol, how many times will you have to tell me that Johannes? I just keep giving move counts and not thinking about it.

I'll just say that most people should have an average 15 moves or less. I'll leave it at that.

Recognition is fast.


----------

